# Acrylic - Color and Molds



## EdGallop41 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have made about 200 pens of wood but decided to try acrylic. I made 2 and then decided to make my own acrylic blanks. So far, I'm not pleased with my color patterns. I had bought 2 Tru Stone blanks because I liked the Gold Matrix (thin gold lines). I'm making pens for a university with Maroon and Gold colors. I have the maroon mixed right but can't put the thin gold lines in it (big swirls only). I'm using Pearl Ex. Does anyone know how to add the swirls of thin gold stripes? I'd also like to know what others use for molds, besides 3/4" PVC pipe, that may help me with the design.


----------



## plantman (Jan 25, 2015)

Ed; First thing is to forget trying to cast this in a PVC pipe, your never going to be able to controll the pattern !! Use an open top 3 sided mold. I  have 3 or 4 ways to add thin lines to my pens that I have used. 1- when you cast your maroon in the box add a thin layer of gold powder mixed with PR on the top. Take a small pin or needle and run lines down into your base color. 2- Inbed thin gold ribbon or foil into your base color. 3- Look in the library here or on youtube on how to make your own PR ribbon and cast around it. 4- Cast your base color into a square blank and use a bandsaw or scroll saw to cut patterns into it and fill with gold foil, ribbon, or thin sheet brass. The last is the quickest method to learn, the rest take practice, practice, practice !!!! Just cut, fill, and glue back together. Rotate your blank with every cut so all your lines are not going in the same direction, and cut curvy, not straight, lines to break up the pattern. Videos on youtube are by (grub32) John Grabowski who is a member on this site.  Jim  S


----------



## EdGallop41 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Guess I'll just have to gain some experience. I thought I'd have to cast in a flat mold. My wife decorated a cake yesterday and that gave me an idea. If I can locate a thinner applicator, or maybe a vet's syringe, I will try to feed the gold into the maroon where I want it. I give up on making the same pattern as the Gold Matrix shown in the Tru-Stone blanks. It will be fun.


----------

